# Homemade "High Pressure" co2



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

credit for this goes to almightydolla for origionally making this unit. 
here is my version

equipment
emergency co2 from ebay
some brass fittings 
air line
glass diffuser or your choice of diffusion method

pros
cheap
cheap
cheap
small
anybody can do it.

cons/problems:
12 gram co2 may not last very long

the needle valve, i found out after i bought it, is only rated up to 150psi. so for fine adjustments, its just about worthless. it either runs really fast or really slow gas flow. here is a link to some of the different needle valves for brass fittings and it needs to be rated for NPT(national pipe thread) http://www.google.com/products?q=brass+needle+valve&hl=en&aq=f

1/2'' threads for emergency co2--- 1/2'' female to a 1/4'' female reducer--- 1/4''male to 1/4''male needle valve--- 1/4'' coupling---- 1/4'' male to 1/8'' male barb ---- to air line


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

found another problem the seal between the punch and the bottle arnt flush.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok so i contacted the seller to see if they will send me a new one.

2 possibilites here
either the emergency co2 unit is faulty and a new one will correct it 

or

its not ment to with hold that pressure for a long period of time. the paintball co2 unit is ment to add about 40 paint ball shots in a game if your main co2 source runs out.


----------



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

any updates on this?


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SIMPLE-REGULATO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca46f5ac5

I was going to ask for thoughts on this one... not that I'm planning on using it, my fermenter is running very smoothly, but ya never know... I know it's a single stage, no solenoid, etc...


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

holy crap what does that fit on?


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

that looks like a 20oz. valve.

I made one the day before yesterday
Ive got high pressure with nothing but parts I had here, bottles, air line, ect.

I am on 6 bubbles per second, I have 4 2 liters for mine and an accumulator between the bottles, the accumulator has increased pressure quite a bit in this system opposed to my old one without. I dont have bubbles I got a stream of Co2 coming from that to the bubble counter, then a ball valve then another bubble counter, first counter is a stream of Co2 coming in then the ball valve is the regulator and that takes me to 6 per second.

I did start to OD the tank but a few minutes of tuning and its perfect now.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not that familiar with paint ball cans... but here are some more pics..
"SIMPLE REGULATOR *1 
**can't fits paintball cylinder**" ... not sure if they mean CAN fit paintball cylinder or what...


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks white devil and big fish. this should help lots now if i can get that dumb emergency co2 thingy to stop leaking co2


----------



## donaldcrump (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm actually having the exact same problem with the emergency 12-gram cartridge unit. I thought I'd try and use liquid sealant to try and stop the leaks, but now every fitting is literally covered in hardened glue-stuff and the leak is still there..

I came across the exact same ebay ad where it says "can't fits co2 cylinder", and I was tentative about ordering and trying it out simply because of that. I was thinking about trying this:

http://www.rap4.com/paintball/os/90-degree-adapter

I'm not sure which direction the airflow is on that piece- ideally one could cap the male end and force the co2 out of the smaller "90 degree" fitting, but I'm not sure if that works or not. This problem is getting to be kind of ridiculous, though, because I have HC that is slowly dying and I have no way to give it consistent co2. I thought this little DIY would be the perfect solution, but alas, nothing is perfect. Plz update and let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well the seller never got back to me after several emails so i donno if i wanna get another one or not. almightydolla didnt have this problem. i wonder if it is hit or miss?

hmm


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

my seller never got back to me so i donno maybe its a hit or miss thing with these units.. almighty dolla didnt have this problem


----------



## donaldcrump (Mar 12, 2010)

I honestly just said screw it and went over to the ADA store in SF and bought the adapter they carry to connect a 20oz tank to a 5lb regulator. Then I went to a brewing supply store and bought the regulator, got a 20oz tank filled, and drove home a happy camper. I already had the glass bubble counter/diffuser from ada setup in my tank (remnants from the co2 cartridge battle), so connecting and getting it started was a snap. Now hopefully my HC will stop melting


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

lol good for you
but im still determined to make this a cheap set up


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Big_Fish said:


> I'm not that familiar with paint ball cans... but here are some more pics..
> "SIMPLE REGULATOR *1
> **can't fits paintball cylinder**" ... not sure if they mean CAN fit paintball cylinder or what...


Won't fit US tanks as that is metric threaded you would have to find a metric to US adaptor and the only place I know that sells one is ADA for the ADA Speed Regulator to US tanks and it runs about $35.

Craig


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

stupid no good #$#%^$%ggin metric to american damn #$$^%# fadfa ARRRRGh!!!!


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

COMMIE THREADS.... 

thank god the cold war is over  Metric IS SO much easier.... (did I just say that out loud? )


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

metric.... are you kidding me ok ok but still reduce no good metric to american friggin $$% assdflk$%@$ aslkfjasd fl;sd threads AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGNHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## drfeelgood22785 (Sep 15, 2009)

Were you able to iron out the problems? I was contemplating making one too.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

no its not worth it. 

its kinda dangerous since its unstable and im not gonna blow a bunch of money i dont have on buying a new emergency unit to see if the one i have is defective.


aaaand the seller just ignored me when i told him/her that the unit i had was defective and that was the only person on ebay that sold that type of unit.

good luck


----------

